
Scroll Reverser for Mac OS X - geekfactor
http://pilotmoon.com/scrollreverser/
======
geekfactor
With one machine on Lion and another on Snow Leopard, I was going crazy. (But
not crazy enough to revert the Lion machine to legacy scrolling.) This free
app does the trick.

------
hollerith
I have been playing with Scroll Reverser for the last couple of weeks. I think
I will give it a pass since scrolling down a page is a lot more common than
scrolling up the page, and in vanilla Snow Leopard, to scroll down I _flex_ my
finger on my scroll wheel, which is an easier movement to repeat over and over
again than _extending_ my finger.

I sometimes use a friend's iPad, but it is easier for me to keep alert enough
to remember the difference between the way the iPad scrolls and the way
vanilla Snow Leopard scrolls than to give up the ease of flexing rather than
extending as described in the previous paragraph. The trade-off might go the
other way if I was using the MacBook's TrackPad rather than an external mouse
with a scroll wheel.

ADDED. In other words, if you use an external mouse with a _scroll wheel_
instead of an Apple TrackPad, it is more likely than not that you do not want
Scroll Reverser.

~~~
saurik
Apple, for the record, also understands this, and has a setting in Lion (that
I even believe is default "on") that sets the scroll direction based on the
kind of input device you are using.

~~~
hollerith
>[Lion has a setting] that sets the scroll direction based on the kind of
input device you are using.

OK, good to know. The Scroll Reverser app does not, though.

------
reaganing
This is nice. I've stuck with Lion's default setting in order to see if I
liked it more eventually and I do, except when I use another computer and try
to scroll the same way.

This at least addresses the issue for the other Mac in my home that is stuck
on Snow Leopard.

------
teilo
I use this, and on my Windows machines, I use this:

<http://www.autohotkey.com/>

With this script:

WheelDown::WheelUp

WheelUp::WheelDown

------
dstein
This reminds about me when games started shipping with non-inverted mouse
movement. I'm okay with Lion's new scrolling as they don't ever start
disabling "normal" scrolling.

